# Anyone doing or planning to do a special diet to aid IVF?



## calm

Hello there! Just wondered if anyone had thought about diet when doing IVF. There are so many opinions out there! I don't really like diets that exclude loads of food groups, I have a book called The Fertile Cookbook and it says not to eat dairy, gluten, sugar... I can't see myself doing that. I mean, I would if I thought it would get me a BFP, but I don't feel convinced. Other people said to up your protein is good, because it makes the eggs better quality. Does anyone have any plans of making any changes in their diet? Or are going to eat per usual? I suppose if you have a varied healthy diet maybe you would just continue the way you are. My weight is fine but my eating habits aren't great (not much protein and too many crisps and choc). So... I think the time has come to improve my diet. Any good ideas?

(I do have another book on eating and TTC, but it wasn't specific for IVF. This book said to have food such as walnuts, lean protein, veg, tomatoes, legumes, whole fat dairy..)


----------



## jack79

I've heard a mediterranean diet has been linked to higher success rates... lots of avocados too!! x


----------



## calm

Oh yes, I read that about avocados too! The thing is, I don't like them :sick: I am not sure if it would still be good if you eat things you don't like (but are supposed to be good for you) I am not sure if the good bit is that it has "good fats" I have heard they are generally good, I think there are the ones in nuts like walnuts and almonds and also oily fish. Maybe I could eat more of those!


----------



## BabsTTC

Hi ...I am not doing anything special but have been eating a lot healthier since Feb. I have been on Lupron shots from last 3 months and I am currently at suppression stage of my 1st IVF. My eating healthier purpose was mainly to avoid weight gain due to Lupron and of course to keep my body in the best shape before pregnancy. I have added whole grains such as qunioa, Flax seeds, Hemp seeds etc along with lots of nuts and greek yogurt. My goal was to add more protein and less processed food. No junk food, only 1 coffee in the morning and no processed sugar except 2 tbs with coffee. I occasionally ate out and at home- mostly stuck to soups and salads. I tried to buy as many fresh veggies as possible. I am not sure if any of this will help, but in my heart I feel I did a good job. I have not gained any weight on Lupron yet!


----------



## calm

BabsTTC said:


> Hi ...I am not doing anything special but have been eating a lot healthier since Feb. I have been on Lupron shots from last 3 months and I am currently at suppression stage of my 1st IVF. My eating healthier purpose was mainly to avoid weight gain due to Lupron and of course to keep my body in the best shape before pregnancy. I have added whole grains such as qunioa, Flax seeds, Hemp seeds etc along with lots of nuts and greek yogurt. My goal was to add more protein and less processed food. No junk food, only 1 coffee in the morning and no processed sugar except 2 tbs with coffee. I occasionally ate out and at home- mostly stuck to soups and salads. I tried to buy as many fresh veggies as possible. I am not sure if any of this will help, but in my heart I feel I did a good job. I have not gained any weight on Lupron yet!

That sounds a very sensible plan and diet. It must be very hard (or it would be for me) not to have any processed sugar. I think I will try to wean myself off gradually, but not sure if I could cut it all out! I think my body might go into shock :wacko:


----------



## zanDark

The most important thing for me was drinking loads of water and reducing salt intake to avoid bloating and ohss. I also made sure to eat protein (esp while stimming) and I had no bloating or weight gain at all :) I didn't change anything else since there are so many opinions out there. 

Best of luck :dust:


----------



## amy8686

Ditto what Babs said.

I upped my protein a lot (I definitely wasn't eating enough of that), pushed myself harder to stick with good carbs like quinoa, switched to full-fat dairy, and added more fats like avocados, nuts, and seeds.

Some specific changes I made:
-Replaced apples with almonds as my go-to snack
-Replaced my usual carb-based breakfasts with cottage cheese, berries, flax and hemp seeds, and a bit of Fiber One (because my tummy went into shock when I started replacing fruit with protein!)
-Changed from skim milk to 2%, and non-fat yogurt to full fat
-Started saying yes to avocados. Yum.
-Started eating more eggs. I usually have a hard-boiled egg as part of my lunch now.
-Developed a love for lentils (and other beans)
-Cut back to one half-caffeinated coffee per day ::sigh::

I have no idea whether it's actually making any difference, but it definitely feels like a healthy lifestyle to eat this way regardless of what it's doing for my eggs. Also, I was pleasantly surprised that my protein-filled snacks and meals make me feel SO much fuller than carb-based ones ever did. Any concern that I had about the number of calories in full-fat fairy and avocados is gone now that I don't feel so hungry all the time.


----------



## calm

zanDark said:


> The most important thing for me was drinking loads of water and reducing salt intake to avoid bloating and ohss. I also made sure to eat protein (esp while stimming) and I had no bloating or weight gain at all :) I didn't change anything else since there are so many opinions out there.
> 
> Best of luck :dust:

Now I had never thought of the drinking water bit, but I have noticed that women that are having IVF mention that they are drinking a lot.So if salt must be avoided it means that I would have to get unsalted nuts etc. I actually bloat a lot, especially round period time, and though I am thin, I always gain weight around belly (and look pregnant without being so unfortunately) so I think this advice is really important. Thanks!



amy8686 said:


> Ditto what Babs said.
> 
> I upped my protein a lot (I definitely wasn't eating enough of that), pushed myself harder to stick with good carbs like quinoa, switched to full-fat dairy, and added more fats like avocados, nuts, and seeds.
> 
> Some specific changes I made:
> -Replaced apples with almonds as my go-to snack
> -Replaced my usual carb-based breakfasts with cottage cheese, berries, flax and hemp seeds, and a bit of Fiber One (because my tummy went into shock when I started replacing fruit with protein!)
> -Changed from skim milk to 2%, and non-fat yogurt to full fat
> -Started saying yes to avocados. Yum.
> -Started eating more eggs. I usually have a hard-boiled egg as part of my lunch now.
> -Developed a love for lentils (and other beans)
> -Cut back to one half-caffeinated coffee per day ::sigh::
> 
> I have no idea whether it's actually making any difference, but it definitely feels like a healthy lifestyle to eat this way regardless of what it's doing for my eggs. Also, I was pleasantly surprised that my protein-filled snacks and meals make me feel SO much fuller than carb-based ones ever did. Any concern that I had about the number of calories in full-fat fairy and avocados is gone now that I don't feel so hungry all the time.

You sound like you have made a lot of healthy changes. When you say have changed an apple for almonds, you don't mean that fruit is bad in itself do you? I mean, I interpret you just want to have more protein than fruit. I don't each much of either :dohh: But I am trying to improve that. I would like my diet to start now, before I even start with the IVF, which I don't even know what month it will be, though hopefully soon. I would like the diet to be something my system is used to, and not a total shock. And now that I am a good weight I certainly don't want to lose weight. I am going to give avocodos another go, maybe there is some way I can cook them that will make them more appetizing. I love lentils, make soups, and this weekend I am going to make lentil burgers which can be yum! Thanks again for all that input XXXX


----------



## jack79

Calm its funny you mentioned bloating as I also get quite bad bloating at times. I cut out wheat and dairy and all crap food from my diet a year or so ago and it went away. I wasn't able to keep that up long term, however I rarely eat white bread/ pasta these days which helps. I think a healthy diet and lots of fluid is prob the best way forward. And of course avocados if you can manage them! :) x


----------



## calm

jack79 said:


> Calm its funny you mentioned bloating as I also get quite bad bloating at times. I cut out wheat and dairy and all crap food from my diet a year or so ago and it went away. I wasn't able to keep that up long term, however I rarely eat white bread/ pasta these days which helps. I think a healthy diet and lots of fluid is prob the best way forward. And of course avocados if you can manage them! :) x

The thing is, I cut out gluten and dairy for one whole year to see if my general health improved. Instead of it improving it got worse, plus I lost lots of weight and people thought I had a terminal illness or that I was anorexic. So now I am a bit scared about eating healthy or taking out a food group as I am a normal weight now and want to stay that way to IVF :wacko: I find this diet lark really hard, so I am grateful for all of your advice and experience XXXX


----------



## Baby Me

I have just started my new diet. I'm loving it, full fat dairy, nuts, seeds, beans and peas, quinoa, avocado, olive oil, avocado olive oil (!), lots of fish, honey, oats, loads of fruit and veg and whole grains, decaf green tea. I will be allowing myself the odd treat too. The worst thing has been giving up caffiene, I really crave it when I'm stuck in meetings all day at work. I'm also taking royal jelly tablets. Slightly worried about weight gain, especially as doc has said no running once stimming. Going to switch over to organic as much as possible. Also, wish it was easier to get water in glass bottles.


----------



## calm

I've noticed no-one has mentioned meat. Its not like I am a bit meat eater, far from it, but I was thinking of adding quite a bit of lean organic chicken. Would this be wise?


----------



## amy8686

calm said:


> zanDark said:
> 
> 
> You sound like you have made a lot of healthy changes. When you say have changed an apple for almonds, you don't mean that fruit is bad in itself do you? I mean, I interpret you just want to have more protein than fruit. I don't each much of either :dohh: But I am trying to improve that. I would like my diet to start now, before I even start with the IVF, which I don't even know what month it will be, though hopefully soon. I would like the diet to be something my system is used to, and not a total shock. And now that I am a good weight I certainly don't want to lose weight. I am going to give avocodos another go, maybe there is some way I can cook them that will make them more appetizing. I love lentils, make soups, and this weekend I am going to make lentil burgers which can be yum! Thanks again for all that input XXXX
> 
> Correct, apples are great and I still do eat them, but I get more protein in my day when I automatically reach for almonds before reaching for an apple.
> 
> Definitely start the diet now rather than waiting! I've read that it takes about 3 months for your diet to have its full effect on egg quality, since that's how long it takes for an egg to go through the maturing process. So, the sooner the better.
> 
> An avocado idea that you might like: spinach avocado pesto. Basically the avocado replaces the oil and the pine nuts. The end result is healthy, creamy, and delicious. Google for some recipes. :)Click to expand...


----------



## calm

Spinach avocado pesto sounds very nice! Will certainly try that! 3 months... I thought as much, I had better get my skates on as I wasn't planning on waiting that long for my first cycle.


----------

